# Chewing hair down to skin



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

Our 7 month old Chester has started nibbling at himself on his upper hind legs. It is getting down to skin and I am a bit concerned as he is now visibly patchy. He is well excercise and on a quality food. I can feel a few small bumps ( almost pimply) in the patches. Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I would suspect an allergy, what does your vet say?


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

We go on Monday. Just hoping for suggestions to get us through the weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Does sound like allergies. Short term relief can come from benedryl (call your vet for the correct dosage - it is much higher than human dosages). Also, see if you can get a dog shampoo with oatmeal. It is very soothing for skin. It won't be a long term solution, but it can give a couple days relief.


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

We got into the vet for tomorrow. We have been using Lanacane cream for itch relief over the weekend. I will post an update tomorrow as to what our vet said. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Every year within a week of May 1st the scratching began with Shamus. No matter what we did he ended up on prednisone. It was bad for a few weeks then subsided.
I didn't need a calendar during the spring months.....just watch for the itchy dog.


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

Murphy1 just curious as to where you are located to see if it might be environmental. We are in Alberta. I will post this afternoon with Vet's report. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Long Island, Ny


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

So our poor Chester apparently has picked up mange ( a type of mites) from the coyotes in our area. We walk him in a river valley with tall grass where coyotes also hang out. I guess it's quite contagious from dog to dog but very curable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, that's better than allergies for sure. Thanks for the update.


----------

